# switches for fan exhaust



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I do this quite often with FanTec fans. Use two SP switches wired in parallel. This will function exactly as you describe.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I do this quite often with FanTec fans. Use two SP switches wired in parallel. This will function exactly as you describe.


 
Wouldn't you have to switch both SP switches off to shut the air flow off? Or does the sp switch control a shutter of some sort? I have no experience with FanTec fans.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Wouldn't you have to switch both SP switches off to shut the air flow off?


Yes. Since both rooms are on the "suction" side of the flow there can never be any back flow into the other room. Both rooms always have suction if either switch is on.


----------



## alann53 (Dec 17, 2007)

*more information*



Speedy Petey said:


> I do this quite often with FanTec fans. Use two SP switches wired in parallel. This will function exactly as you describe.


Can you provide a little more detail about this? I am having trouble visualizing what you recommend.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

alann53 said:


> Can you provide a little more detail about this? I am having trouble visualizing what you recommend.


Have a SP switch in each bathroom and take both switch legs to the exaust fan and the only way the fan will cut off is for both switchs to be cut off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

alann53 said:


> Can you provide a little more detail about this? I am having trouble visualizing what you recommend.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

alann53 said:


> Can you provide a little more detail about this? I am having trouble visualizing what you recommend.


There are a few options-- here is what I do I feed switch in bath #1 then run a 3 wire over to the switch in bath #2. From the switch in Bath #2 I run a 2 wire to the fan in the attic. 

Now connect the whites in all the boxes. The black wire of the 3 wire cable will be the feed for both sp switch in Bath #1 and #2. The red wire of the 3 wire cable is the switch leg in bath #1 and in Bath #2 it will connect to the black 2 wire going to the fan and pigtailed to the load side of the switch in Bath #2

Yes both switche must be off for the fan to be off.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


 That is what I was thinking I had a feeling that you would post a pic that would make it so much easier.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

How would that be advantageous over putting in 3 ways? Most non electrical types wouldn't think to run to the other bathroom to turn the fan off, and would think "Hmmm, this switch doesn't do anything...."


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rdr said:


> How would that be advantageous over putting in 3 ways? Most non electrical types wouldn't think to run to the other bathroom to turn the fan off, and would think "Hmmm, this switch doesn't do anything...."


 
The purpose of the remote fan is to eliminate the noise. With a pair of 3-ways, you wouldn't be able to tell if the fan was running or not.

Plus, if you did have it running, and someone stepped into the other bath and flipped the switch (when they think they're turning it on!), the would end up turning it off.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

rdr said:


> How would that be advantageous over putting in 3 ways? Most non electrical types wouldn't think to run to the other bathroom to turn the fan off, and would think "Hmmm, this switch doesn't do anything...."


The advantage is if someone if dropping a stinker in bathroom one the person in bathroom 2 cannot shut the fan off.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

That's true. I didn't think of the fact that you wouldn't hear it. Sometimes thinking is a lot easier to accomplish when you see it in front of you. :whistling2:


----------



## boots 211 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have hooked a Fantec fan up this way several times, used 3 way switches with pilot lights. Worked great, a better fan to pull air, with no noise, fan located in attic, couldn't even hear it run.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> The advantage is if someone if dropping a stinker in bathroom one the person in bathroom 2 cannot shut the fan off.


I thought bathroom fans were to remove water vapor from showers, not the smell of poo. :001_huh:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I thought bathroom fans were to remove water vapor from showers, not the smell of poo. :001_huh:


 You don't flip on the fan in the midst of a subway attack?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> You don't flip on the fan in the midst of a subway attack?


Nah, no lame Nutone fan can conquer that.  :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

that's good to know, I guess....


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I thought bathroom fans were to remove water vapor from showers, not the smell of poo. :001_huh:


I dunno. I've seen exhaust fans in an awful lot of bathrooms that didn't have showers. That should tell you something. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> that's good to know, I guess....


haha, yeah really.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I thought bathroom fans were to remove water vapor from showers, not the smell of poo. :001_huh:


Your home must smell wonderful. :laughing:


----------



## Kharnivour (Jan 18, 2010)

Sparky, the diagrams are cool. Please tell me which program did you use to do that. I wanted to answer the question also with a drawing but didn't know how.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sometimes,you need that noisy Nutone fan!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Your home must smell wonderful. :laughing:


I had to install a couple of these in my bathroom wall:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I thought bathroom fans were to remove water vapor from showers, not the smell of poo. :001_huh:


You are correct. The building code could care less what your bathroom smells like. They want to protect from excessive moisture and rot.


----------

